# Что можно и нельзя  при гемангиоме позвоночника?



## sema1963 (11 Янв 2015)

Здравствуйте.Помогите,пожалуйста своим советом.У меня на КТ поясничного отд. позвоночника обнаружено-признаки остеохондроза,деформирующего спондилеза поясничных  позвонков.Протрузия м/межпозвонковых дисков L1-S1.Неделю назад появились боли в грудном отд.позв.Я сделала массаж на массажной накидке.Среди ночи проснулась от сильнейшей боли между лопатками,больно было даже дышать.После инъекции диклофенака боль уменьшилась, но совсем не прошла.До этого мас. накидкой пользовалась около 6 месяцев,подобных состояний не возникало.Вчера сделала МРТ груд. отд.Заключение:проявления остеохондроза груд. отд.позв..Гемангиома тела  Th9. Размер-11-8-9.Скажите,пожалуйста,насколько это много?Можно ли мне пользоваться пластырями для купирования болей в спине(Перцовый,Вольтарен) и мазями,например: Капсикам,Феналгон и т. д.? Разрешается ли в таких случаях пользоваться аппаратом МИЛТА(магнито-инфракрасно-лазерная терапия) для лечения коленных суставов(деформирующий артроз),или вся физио-терапия под строгим запретом?Очень жду вашего ответа!


----------



## Simos (11 Янв 2015)

Снимки представьте


----------



## La murr (11 Янв 2015)

*sema1963*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## sema1963 (11 Янв 2015)

Снимки:


----------



## sema1963 (11 Янв 2015)

По рекомендации администратора опишу ситуацию  более подробно.

Мне 51 год,живу в Краснодарском крае. 
Физические нагрузки присутствовали всю мою жизнь,т.к. живу в частном доме и имею приусадебный участок.На работе тоже периодически приходилось носить тяжести.Травм позвоночника не было Боли в спине беспокоят меня уже несколько лет Периодически делала массаж, принимала НПВС,комбилипен.Около года появилась боль в пояснице,периодически появлялись признаки ишиаса справа, онемение 4-го пальца на правой стопе.Сделала КТ,где и были обнаружены протрузии L1-S1.В клинических анализах все в пределах нормы.Проведено лечение:баралгин+магнезия+дексазон+натрия хлорид-в/в кап,ксефокам в/в,комбилипен,мидокалм+магнитотерапия.Делала растяжку на мяче-фитболе. Состояние улучшилось,хотя и не сразу.На данный момент беспокоят боли "кинжального" характера под правой лопаткой,которые усиливаются при глубоком вдохе.Во время первого такого приступа болей, все малейшие движения туловищем причиняли сильную боль,дышать могла только поверхностно. Первый приступ снялся однократной инъекцией диклофенака.Но через несколько дней все повторилось,правда на этот раз боль стала не такой сильной.Сделала 3 инъекции диклофенака, растирала меновазином, приклеила пластырь Вольтарен, но боль до конца не купировалась. Сделала МРТ гр.отд.позв,где и была обнаружена гемангиома тела Th9 , а также узелок  Шморля в Th11. Прошу совета и рекомендаций. Это описание КТ и МРТ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Янв 2015)

Как причина боли, гемангиома не подходит.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Янв 2015)

sema1963 написал(а):


> Скажите,пожалуйста,насколько это много?


если сравнивать с геменгиомами занимающими 2/3 объема тела позвонка то не много.


sema1963 написал(а):


> Можно ли мне пользоваться пластырями для купирования болей в спине(Перцовый,Вольтарен) и мазями,например: Капсикам,Феналгон и т. д.?


 можно


sema1963 написал(а):


> Разрешается ли в таких случаях пользоваться аппаратом МИЛТА(магнито-инфракрасно-лазерная терапия) для лечения коленных суставов(деформирующий артроз),


можно


----------



## sema1963 (12 Янв 2015)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> если сравнивать с геменгиомами занимающими 2/3 объема тела позвонка то не много.
> можно
> можно


Спасибо,уважаемые доктора,за уделенное мне время и ваши ответы!


Simos написал(а):


> Снимки представьте


Посмотрите,пожалуйста, мои снимки.Действительно ли у меня есть гемангиома? И исходя из всех моих проблем с позвоночником,можно ли мне делать массаж спины?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как причина боли, гемангиома не подходит.


Значит,насколько я понимаю,эта боль вызвана остеохондрозом?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Янв 2015)

sema1963 написал(а):


> Значит,насколько я понимаю,эта боль вызвана остеохондрозом?


Остеохондрозом (спондилоартрозом), реберно-позвонковым артрозом, миофасциальным синдромом. Возможно, как в отдельности, так и комплексно.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (12 Янв 2015)

sema1963 написал(а):


> Разрешается ли в таких случаях пользоваться аппаратом МИЛТА(магнито-инфракрасно-лазерная терапия) для лечения коленных суставов(деформирующий артроз),или вся физио-терапия под строгим запретом?


При гемангиоме физиотерапия не противопоказана. Есть ограничения на теплопродуцирующие процедуры непосредственно на область гемангиомы.


----------



## sema1963 (12 Янв 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Остеохондрозом (спондилоартрозом), реберно-позвонковым артрозом, миофасциальным синдромом. Возможно, как в отдельности, так и комплексно.


Спасибо за Ваше внимание и ответ!


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> При гемангиоме физиотерапия не противопоказана. Есть ограничения на теплопродуцирующие процедуры непосредственно на область гемангиомы.


Скажите,пожалуйста,а как насчет массажа? Допускается или нет?


----------



## Simos (12 Янв 2015)

Возможные причины возникновения боли доктор Ступин перечислил. С учетом наличия сопутствующей гемангиомы тела Th9 для купирования боли рекомендовано применения местно  трансдермального лидокаинового пластыря Версатис (на 12ч.N10) в сочетании с НПВП и миорелаксантами


----------



## sema1963 (12 Янв 2015)

Simos написал(а):


> Возможные причины возникновения боли доктор Ступин перечислил. С учетом наличия сопутствующей гемангиомы тела Th9 для купирования боли рекомендовано применения местно  трансдермального лидокаинового пластыря Версатис (на 12ч.N10) в сочетании с НПВП и миорелаксантами


Спасибо!


----------

